
A Complete Guide to Mastering Eshell - rayvega
http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2010/12/13/complete-guide-mastering-eshell/#
======
pasbesoin
Seems to be reposting the following, from 12 hours earlier. Not the octothorpe
at the end of this post's URL (above).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002037>

